# C# Ordner Löschen mit Checkbox/Button



## enando (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin Neuling in C# und ich will mir ein kleines Clear Programm basteln. 
Im Moment häng ich fest, und zwar will ich folgendes machen, per Checkbox den festgelegten Ordner anwählen und mit einem Button den Ordner Löschen. 

Das ist mein Code mit dem ich per Button einen Ordner Lösche: 

private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {

     string[] rg = System.IO.Directory.GetFiles(@"C:\Neuer Ordner", "*.*");

            foreach (string f in rg)
            {
                try
                {
                    System.IO.File.Delete(f);
                }
                catch (Exception ex)
                { }
            }


        }

... aber wie mach ich das mit der Checkbox?

Währe nett wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte. 

Schöne grüsse und ein Frohes neues Jahr
enando


----------

